# stingray problem



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

I have a young motoro that I got about a week ago. When I first got the ray I didn't notice anything wrong with it. Just today I looked closer at the ray and it looks like his stinger is gone and the tip of his tail is very white.

His back disc is also starting to curl and he has two marks on him by where his tail starts. I hope someone here can tell me what is wrong with my ray and what happened. I also would like to know if its possible to treat. I have added melafix and will pick up some salt tomorrow. My water conditions are fine and it lives with another motoro the same size with no problems.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

What else do you have in there? the combination of bite marks and the missing stinger lead me to believe that another fish may be attacking the ray.

I have no advice on how to treat it, I'll let Draco or somebody else handle it.

-PK


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I have heard of something called a Death Curl but dont know anything about rays. The member Badforthesport might be able to assist you.


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

do a water change


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

CREEPER415 said:


> do a water change


 i don't have a problem with my nitrates so why should i do a water change?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

So I take it you don't do regular water changes?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

w/ rays you need perfect water. even if your nitrates are perfect you should do water a water change. you should of done some research on the fish before you bought it...


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

Kory said:


> So I take it you don't do regular water changes?


 I said in my original post that my water conditions are fine. I was questioning the advice that was given to me which was to do a water change. I don't see the point in doing a water change when my nitrates and all water conditions are fine.


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> w/ rays you need perfect water. even if your nitrates are perfect you should do water a water change. you should of done some research on the fish before you bought it...


 my nitrates are low because I DO water changes. Maybe you should read my post and ask questions before making assumptions. And no this is not my first ray, I have owned rays for over 2 years. I had asked the "experts" for help and obviously your not one so please do not post. k thx.


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Iv have never had to deal with death curl with any of my rays. But if it were me I would get a hold of DAVID WEBBER at WWW.FRESHWATERSTINGRAYS.COM he is one the best there is and he is always ready to help.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Even though you say your water is perfect, please post a full line-up of the parameters, including ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, and pH.

Are there any other tankmates? Is the Ray eating yet? Is it active? What kind of sand substrate is that?

Please don't get defensive with people that are trying to help. Your first post was very vague. The first thing to do when looking at a sick Ray (especially when you're going to post a question regarding it) is to post your water parameters, even if you think they are perfect. The second thing is look at the tankmates.


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

dracofish said:


> Even though you say your water is perfect, please post a full line-up of the parameters, including ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, and pH.
> 
> Are there any other tankmates? Is the Ray eating yet? Is it active? What kind of sand substrate is that?
> 
> Please don't get defensive with people that are trying to help. Your first post was very vague. The first thing to do when looking at a sick Ray (especially when you're going to post a question regarding it) is to post your water parameters, even if you think they are perfect. The second thing is look at the tankmates.


 my water is 0 amonia, 0 nitites, 10-20 nitrates ph 6.5. The ray is in with another motoro the same size. I have been feeding them blackworms and the ray is not eating well.

As for me getting defensive, I was just annoyed with the response of "do a water change" If your going to give someone advice, you can at least explain why you think they should do a water change. If they believed maybe my nitrates were the problem a water change would be a good reccomendation. But in my initial post I stated that my water was fine.

If your going to respond with a half ass answer I think its better not to respond at all and let someone else answer the question. I had asked the "experts" for help and i don't think "do a water change" is an answer from an expert.

Sorry for being defensive.


----------



## arowspace (Jul 16, 2003)

You have provided insufficient information for anyone, expert or otherwise, to properly assess the problem with your ray.

What size tank? What is the stocking level? How often do you perform water changes and what percentage? What is your feeding frequency and quantities? What type of sand do you use for a substrate? Is the other motoro a well established inhabitant? If so, does it tend to consume most of the food before the newcomer is able to eat sufficient quantities? Have you witnessed any harassment towards the new ray (biting, excessive topping, etc.)?

New rays, particularly those that are newly imported, often require time to acclimate and adjust before becoming active and vigorous. Also, during that adjustment period, they may not feed aggressively. As a result, a new ray can become easily stressed and slowly starved by the high activity level, harassment and aggressive feeding behavior of any established ray tankmates. Also, a stressed ray can easily succumb to other problems as well.

Would it be possible to isolate the newcomer in a quarantine tank or separated with a divider?

Although nitrate readings of 20 ppm are not horrible, in the case of stingrays, that level is nothing to brag about either. All rays, even the less sensitive species, are at their best when nitrates are maintained well below 5 ppm.


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

its in a 135, play sand substrate, the ray has been isolated by a divider. water changes are done twice a week at 50 percent.. my nitrates are at 10 but i said 10-20 just to be on the safe side. I don't think 10 ppm nitrates are the problem. I don't think im going to be getting any help here. just the obvious mumbo jumbo. thx for the help.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Man for someone who needs help you sure are a prick. Especially since arowspace is like the authority on rays around here(from what I've seen).


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

For someone who wants help you sure aren’t open to anyone’s suggestions or answering their questions to get help. Since you must obviously know it all then why are you even here?


----------



## sushoomee (Mar 24, 2004)

I don't have rays myself but I understand how frustrating it is to have problem and need help. I did a little searching and I found two sights that may help you out. One is called flat-fish.com and the other one was at www.arowanas.us
The last one had a list of illnesses with symptoms and treatments. Hope this can help you. Good luck


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

If it's starting to curl it's more than likely to late for it any way.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

etb gave you great links, arospace and dracofish have plenty of ray experience to draw from, what is the problem?

I tried rays and they died, I know what I did wrong and (honestly) don't care to go through the necessary steps to keep rays (food, water changes, etc.). You obviously have been caring for rays for a while and have the opportunity to speak with experienced ray keepers. Unfortunately you provide limited info and insult pfury advice givers. It's sad for the ray but you passed up the opportunity to get some useful advice...

good luck and I hope your ray makes it through this. It would be nice if you shared your experience (good or bad) with us to help future ray keepers. That's the whole idea here.


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

stinkyfish said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > Even though you say your water is perfect, please post a full line-up of the parameters, including ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, and pH.
> ...


 you need to watch out who you talking to like that! all of us are trying to help you


----------

